# 33Days, Into Tibet...(43 pictures 56K warning)



## iKailash (Jan 12, 2006)

If you can't see the pics, please click here: http://www.ikailash.net/safari/tibet/tibet.html


----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)

... ...


----------



## Luminosity (Jan 13, 2006)

Dude, great photos !

One thing I have to say is, waiting for allllllllllllll these pics posted in *one *thread has been a nightmare for my computer....( waiting for 10 mins at a time , then hitting refresh a dozen times and waiting for them to d/l again before 4 more pics show up ) and I aint even on 56k dial-up so I can imagine the dial-up users would have to wait a day or two to view these.

Maybe just stick to like, say, 3 or 4 shots per thread, not 121...pace yaself


----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Dude, great photos !
> 
> One thing I have to say is, waiting for allllllllllllll these pics posted in *one *thread has been a nightmare for my computer....( waiting for 10 mins at a time , then hitting refresh a dozen times and waiting for them to d/l again before 4 more pics show up ) and I aint even on 56k dial-up so I can imagine the dial-up users would have to wait a day or two to view these.
> 
> Maybe just stick to like, say, 3 or 4 shots per thread, not 121...pace yaself


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 13, 2006)

iKailash said:
			
		

>



I saw 5 shots, and they look awesome!  

this reference to posts per page is concerning how many threads you want to see on your opening page of each gallery., and has nothing to do with how many pics you post in a thread.

It's a good practice to post 10-12 pics per thread, and if you need to, post 3-4 threads, to break them up, for easier viewing.  
As a rule, I only post 1 thread per day, at the most.. but I broke that rule yesterday, as I had about 40 pics to post, and I couldn't hold back!

My dsl is extremly fast, and it will take about 10 mins to load all of your shots.. possibly because your server that you have the pics saved on is very slow., anyway, this is all just some advice.. I will open a new browser, and allow these to finish loading.


----------



## JOAT (Jan 13, 2006)

wow! all pics are amazing! Looks like these belong in National geographic. Everything was done perfectly to composition to the colours. Well worth the wait.

What kind of gear were you using? what kind of trip was this? Vacation?

Again beautiful series.


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 13, 2006)

there are some amazing shots in there!  almost too many!  i'm overwhelmed by the quantity and speed (lack there of) 

awesome photos, looks like quite a trip...  :thumbup:


----------



## JonK (Jan 13, 2006)

Some nice stuff...just too many!! at once. 
Would love if you posted a few shots in a thread; ones you think are your best perhaps, so we can make some specific comments.


----------



## Don Allison (Jan 13, 2006)

A photographer's paradise, but PLEASE, stick to the forum rules of three or four photos per post. It was a nightmare waiting for the images that I finally gave up after 10, and I really wanted to see them all.


----------



## iKailash (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm so sorry~~pay  attention next time.

If you can't see the pics, please click here: http://www.ikailash.net/safari/tibet/tibet.html


----------



## duncanp (Jan 13, 2006)

amazing pictures aand such a large quantity !!!!! 



!!!!






WOW!!!


----------



## tpe (Jan 13, 2006)

Overwhelming, great stuff. Actually i really like getting all the pics in one as it gives so much better a perspective on the tour.

tim


----------

